

Ask HN: Would it be OK to name an app that's similar to anothers? - venturebros

I just checked a domain name for an idea I had. It's taken and by a similar idea.<p>Would it be ok to go ahead but with the name spelt differently or would this cause a problem?
======
Mankhool
Why not choose a name that is not necessarily specific to your idea? Pick
anything. I used to own mankhool.com and mankool.com (just because I thought
it was a cool name - it's a road in Dubai).

------
slaven
I would strongly encourage you to choose a different name. There are examples
of accidental name collisions that didn't really help either company (Pinweel
and Pinwheel come to mind).

